# Dogo Argentino or a Pitbull Mix or????Rescued from a garbage dumpster at grocery stor



## saluka4801 (Dec 4, 2016)

He was found in a garbage dumpster at a grocery store while working on a job in Chicago.Adopted in Milwaukee.He was according to Foster parent around 3 months October 2015 when I adopted him and he was big for a puppy. Because he was a rescue the foster parent and original dog pound had no clue to what breed he was but said he was of the Pitbull mix. I've been told by many admirers/hog hunters that he is a very good looking and well behaved dog and that my dog is a "Dogo Argentino" . Who knew..maybe he is? And really I don't care because he really is a unique and well mannered dog..but I thought maybe someone could confirm this. I am looking at adopting again and as a responsible dog owner would like to make sure that the breed I intend to add to my family will get along with my Capone. Also, I might want to adopt him again..but when looking at Dogos half are really large with long legs and the other half appear to be of medium side with stalkey muscular legs.Are there different types?Because if they are supposed to be huge then because of size I could not adopt another one. The pics posted are Capone using the site what-dog.net scans your dogs pic and responds with known breed and few others of pics him . Capones characteristics/mannerisms: He is not 80-100 lbs more like 60-70 and really muscular.He is predominately white with a patch of brindle on tail and his hiney. Pardon me if this offends anyone but his thingy and testicles are gigantic. His eyes top lid look like he has black eyeliner his bottom lid is pink. He has a pink skin tone with black polkodots on his belly. He is very energetic but loves lounging equally. We call him a creepy stalker because he spends a lot of time staring out the window and although he is not a barker he will alert us with a few barks if he sees any movement. He is constantly smelling and sniffing everything.We bring him everywhere.Dog friendly eateries/Bars/stores...but sometimes he is left home and when he is he tends to find my most expensive bras and chews them nothing else of mind and my boyfriends socks.While riding in my truck he 2 feet up on middle console 2 feet on back seat scanning fields and any movement like he is hunting for something.I swear he is a human sometimes because when you are talking to him its almost like he totally understands everything you are saying to him.He wants to be included in everything we do.When he is sad or something is upsetting him, his ears immediately go back and lay low.He has never not once peed in our home or pooped but if he goes into a home where a dog has peed he will sniff around and find the spot well mark his spot kind of pee which is really his only bad habit and the chewing.He does that when we are walking .Little pees everywhere..He also does this nibbling and nudging thing on your body when cuddling a lot like my pitbull Tulip used to do.When excited he likes to jump/spring up in air with back curved up very cat like and turn in circles while nudging his butt almost like pushing into you. He also crosses his front legs when laying down. If the siren goes off or the coyotes are howling from a distance he will howl.He is very goofy but then very intelligent.He obeys 80% of the time mostly 20% is hes no longer stimulated or just being stubborn.He knows many tricks and commands and even unique ones we made up. He will sit and stay when a venison steak is put in front of him and wont even look at it until I tell him its okay.He loves other dogs but with the many Chihuahuas he has encountered..he is totally frightened by them also wiener dogs.I have never seen him aggressive and he is very socialized.He has a habit of yawning a lot. He also is not aware of his size and takes over your lap when sitting or the whole bed. when you ask him to move or you try to move him, he is complete dead weight and will go back to putting his arm around you and sharing pillow. He is scared of his own shadow, scared when the wind blows or his tail rubs on a bush behind him but not at all in a skittish way ...just a goofy dorky way.He loves hiking, he loves the outdoors but will not go past ankle deep level in water unless they are hot springs He also refuses to go out when snow is on the ground. I have to pick him up and put him outside.He is so lovable and is a sweetheart.Very Charming but in the event of me being harmed yes he will appear and act as if hes going to be aggressive but then hides behind me and might as well faint from fear.He doesn't like his ears to be touched he will wimper and sometimes has cat like tendencies hes always putting his paw out as if he wants you to kiss it as well as swatting his paw like a cat. Any help would much be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Lokipup (Sep 25, 2016)

Why have they not neutered him when you adopted him?? We adopted mine at 3 mo and he got snipped right away. The pics look like a Dogo, but could be a pit mix with any large breed. Mine is an APBT mix with who knows what.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

He could totally be my Ciara's twin brother!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Dogos don't generally have brindle. They are white and on occasion have a black spot or two. Dogos are also not a common breed. 

He looks like a bull breed mix to me. Maybe American Bulldog mix.


----------

